# Wifes Mt Goat



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Short story version: It was an adventure for sure and by far one of the funnest hunts I've ever been on. Everything about this hunt was "lucky" from drawing the tag, the fantastic people we met over the summer out scouting, as well as running into two big billies right out of the gate the first morning we hunted on the way in to the area we were going to hunt.

Beautiful country, fantastic people we hunted with and my wife got a great billy she is ecstatic with. It truly was a once in a lifetime experience and I'm proud and happy for her, well worth the wait.

Many thanks to Kasey, Kurt and Kason for being there and helping out, Packout for advice and others who chimed in with support via pm's and emails over the summer.





































-DallanC


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Bow hunter mojo (Oct 12, 2013)

Looks fun. Congrats on a great goat. The smiles in the picture tell it all.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Congrats. She looks likes she's on top of the world.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

That is a beautiful goat! Congrats to your Wife! How far was the shot? How did the bullet perform?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats. Pictures tell it all.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

Really cool congrats.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

That's awesome DallanC! Im glad it worked out for you! Did you even get to put the new piece of glass to work??


----------



## elkantlers (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice. Luck is a function of effort.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Coolio.----SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

wow!!

congrats


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Good looking goat! Glad it all came together for her. How's the meat?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Extra nice goat right there !

Congrats.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

congrats to all... beautful goat. good lookin crew...


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Great goat!! Your wife (and yourself!) should be proud. Thanks for sharing!




(I guess the DWR transplant was a non-factor? A guy here at work also filled his goat tag with a quality billie he'd been scouting over the summer)


----------



## Dahlmer (Sep 12, 2007)

Congrats to your wife. Sounds like you had a great hunt and scored a beautiful goat.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

That's a great goat! What unit did you hunt?


----------



## N8ON (Oct 7, 2010)

Congrats to everyone, that is awesome.


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

Which unit? That is a great looking goat congrats!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

That is way beyond awesome! Congratulations


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that awesome. congrats to your wife on a awesome goat there.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks everyone.

I need to talk to Packout when he gets back from Alaska and measure the horns better... apparently the DWR survey my wife needs to complete wants the full measurements which we didnt take. I quickly ran a tape measure over it for a rough length when we were putting it in the cooler and it looked like 9 1/8"



Bdub said:


> Congrats. She looks likes she's on top of the world.


Quite literally hehe, we were at 11,800ft where this picture was taken, just north of Delano.



silentstalker said:


> That is a beautiful goat! Congrats to your Wife! How far was the shot? How did the bullet perform?


We came over the ridge and had them at 240yds feeding away from us, we hurried to try and identify the two shooter billies, this guy was one of the two and moved into the clear, quartering slightly away at 260 when she shot. The 160grn Partition did not exit, I was shocked. It ran across a flat to the top of a cliff and went over. We found it 40 or so yards down still moving a little so she put a anchor shot into it before it could fall all the way off. That one didnt exit either... mighty tough critters! So bullet worked great, it did it's job. First Partitions I've ever seen exit an animal.



brendo said:


> That's awesome DallanC! Im glad it worked out for you! Did you even get to put the new piece of glass to work??


Yes, although I didnt pack it with me when we hunted (the two other guys had a Swaro and a Kowa so there was no need). Its mighty fine glass, especially for the $$$.



MWScott72 said:


> Good looking goat! Glad it all came together for her. How's the meat?


Really good, we ate some that night. Very mild tasting. We ended up with a surprising amount after we got it cut up and vaccum packed it.



PBH said:


> (I guess the DWR transplant was a non-factor? A guy here at work also filled his goat tag with a quality billie he'd been scouting over the summer)


The goats got pushed around from it, we found these goats 2 miles from where they normally would be. Other hunters coming out on horses said the same thing, the billies moved north. Saw a few more on various peaks in incredibly ugly spots you couldnt pay me to hike into.



archerben said:


> That's a great goat! What unit did you hunt?


Beaver, 1st season. Took 16 pts to draw and it was still a 1:2.7 chance

I'm still sorting through video I tried to take as well as some my boy shot with a camcorder. I will post another picture or two later. I'm going to write up a more complete story of it more for her & family but I'll share the link later for kicks.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

First look at them.









Edged in closer, 380 yds. They all laid down and went to sleep... for the next 1.5 hours. We eventually got within 340 yards of them. The two shooters are the two on the right, the bottom laying and the one standing above it. There is a 11" nanny in there too, super tall.









They eventually went over the ridge, we came up over and saw this, at 240 yards, they were steadily moving away so seconds mattered in identifying which was which.









He was pretty buff, glad they were getting their winter hair on. He is going to look great mounted!









About 2 seconds from the kill shot.









-DallanC


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You doing a full body mount?


----------



## Shunter (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like a great hunt. Congratulations! Awesome pictures


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

martymcfly73 said:


> You doing a full body mount?


Thats the plan. Not quite sure how we will fit it in the house though, my wife is totally open to rearranging the furniture though... gee I wonder why.

-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics and story. I have heard how tough those goats can be. The Partition did its job! Congrats again!


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

Congrats to her on the great hunt! Good job!


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

sweet


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Great goat, congrats!!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow Dallan,what a thrill for your wife(and you)That goat is a stud.Super cool


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Double cool Dallan!! Congrats to your wife and you. I use to bowhunt those exact peaks you were on. What beautiful country. I miss it.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

What a beautiful animal! Congrats to your wife! Great job!


----------



## Kevinitis (Jul 18, 2013)

Her face says it all. What a great billy!


----------



## TRDHUNTER (Sep 11, 2007)

Great goat. I was watching the same bands of goats last couple weekends while bowhunting. There are a few dandies in there. Congrats to your wife.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

very nice.......congrats


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

what a neat experience. Glad it worked out for you and your family


----------



## muleymadness (Jan 23, 2008)

Very cool, congrats!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Great goat and great pics. story! Congrats to your family


----------

